# Logo Help



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm trying to come up with a logo for this website. In the past we have tried to come up with one element that is used in the trade or symbolizes the trade and create a logo around it.

For example:







What should we use for this site? What would be the best tool or symbol?

Thanks for the input! :thumbsup:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

6" Drywall knife. It doesn't matter what kind of tools everybody uses, whether hand taping to mechanical, pan and knife or hawk and trowel, everybody uses a 6" knife.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

taper71 said:


> 6" Drywall knife. It doesn't matter what kind of tools everybody uses, whether hand taping to mechanical, pan and knife or hawk and trowel, everybody uses a 6" knife.


Yea, that was my first thought to but I'm trying to wrap my brain around how to make that into a cool logo. Oh well... I'll send my logo guy a note an see what he comes up with.

I'll let you guys know when he has something to look at... until then keep the ideas coming.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

OK, my logo guy should be done by the end of this month with the new logo which means it will be ready for the launch.

Thanks for the feedback and keep it coming.


----------



## savant (Dec 19, 2007)

I was thinkin' that everybody uses a knife, even mommy filling holes in the wall when she takes down pictures. What really distinguishes pros from the rest is the deep and dividing interest in tools and finding ways to remain profitable amidst competition from ... well you know. Anyways, automatic tools have been here for half a century, and I've never seen a bazooka in grampa's fishing tackle box, so why not incorporate them in the logo? Banjos are too recognizable by manuf. and the mud tubes are sometimes the subject of heated debate.:nuke: Who would recognize a corner roller in a cartoon? so, here's my idea.:thumbsup: I know, that one's a little recognizable, but it's not my brand, it just looks good.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Pretty slick logo... thanks for the idea. :thumbsup:
I'm sure there are a lot of elements we could use to drive home the point that this is a pros only site. One thing that we will be doing is asking each member if they are a professional or not during the registration process. This helps direct homeowners to our DIY site www.diychatroom.com and keeps this site the way it was intended.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

First round of logo samples... give me your thoughts.

Thanks!


----------



## savant (Dec 19, 2007)

Eh.
They look like your other logos. I guess that's something you want.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks good Nathan. I vote the first one.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

savant said:


> Eh.
> They look like your other logos. I guess that's something you want.


Well, I do like when the sites match somewhat. There are a lot of forums out there and I like when people can tell it's one of ours. But either way we can make it look however we want. If it doesn't say "drywall" enough or just doesn't look right we can make changes or swap out the element.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks good man! The tube would be cool but hard to match the other sites.

Nate


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, once again this is just the first version and we usually go through several different versions and alterations. So.... if you have any ideas or something you want to see speak up and we can make the changes as needed.


----------



## savant (Dec 19, 2007)

If I had to choose out of the four, I'd agree the white on white of #1 definitely appeals to me too. 
Something about white on white and gray gradients. just feels like drywall. The rest just doesn't say anything. I get the screws, and the 6" knife. Eh.
Maybe if it was all white-ish. the best way to describe it would be "cut out of plaster" I dunno.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, the white background is hard because that would mean the whole site would be white which can be hard to make look right. But maybe more white is needed.

Savant... give me some images that you would like to see used in the logo and I'll my guy mock some stuff up. The smaller to tool the better.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

maybe no tool and just the letters on a square? Just trying to think it through.


----------



## savant (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, If you're married to the swirl, You could use a posterized photo of the rim of a white bucket angled to form an ellipse. We always use buckets. Even with box mud or setting compounds. An automatic tool seems iconic to me of a drywall professional. Laymen have no idea what it is. No matter what tools we have, we all either want one, or have a couple. The same cannot be said of banjos, supertapers, angle heads, flushers, or mud tubes. I have them all, but they are all controversial. A putty knife symbolizes pain. (and a beginner) A tool may not be the best direction...

I'll throw something else up.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Another concept. Not sure I'm in love with this one....


----------



## leadarrows (Jan 7, 2008)

'''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Not bad lead!

At this point I feel that the logo is delaying the launch of the site so I may either try to make one of these work temporarily or just stick with what we got. I want to get the word about about this site and start advertising.

Thanks for all your input guys.... I'll try to get this site going soon!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I like the one with the gray background in post #7.
For what it's worth to ya.
Thanks for asking us...
Tim


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

I threw something up just to get the ball rollin. I'm still open to suggestions and we can hopefully improve on the logo as we go.

I'm hoping to be able to launch the site (meaning start marketing it) on Monday. I look forward to a fun site. Thanks guys!


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

OK, here is another idea. It's the same basic design but it's using an automatic taper so it's more "pro". This taper graphic was taken from a taptech website so if we go with this idea that part will have to be redrawn. 

What do you think? Is it clear enough? Does it look ok or does it look goofy in that spot?

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I think it looks pretty good. Maybe try to make the swirl look like tape?


----------



## savant (Dec 19, 2007)

How 'bout something like this?


----------

